# Porn Legend Peter North’s Nissan 300ZX For Sale On Ebay



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Peter North is best known for…well, we’ll let you figure that out on your own. Suffice to say, this guy is well known for a reason, and his career in adult films has given him sufficient fame and fortune to enjoy life, and build a pretty well done Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo.

North’s 300ZX was worked on by famed Nissan tuner Stillen, and the car features some choice upgrades like ball-bearing HKS turbochargers, a re-built engine with forged rods and pistons, a ported and polished head (*cue childish snickers at the words “rod”, “polished”, and head*), Volk Racing wheels and a built automatic transmission capable of handling 800 horsepower. The car makes 518 horsepower at the wheels with 22 psi of boost. While the engine only has 15,000 miles on it, the car has around 212,000, but we have to say it looks incredibly clean for the amount of use it’s gotten.

Bidding for the car is currently at $6,600 with 5 days left. You can check out North’s 300ZX here.

More: *Porn Legend Peter North’s Nissan 300ZX For Sale On Ebay* on AutoGuide.com


----------

